# My Wife's first fish on the new boat!



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

While fishing the other day I heard a big splash and burning drag. My Wife hooked into a nice Chain Pickeral and was on for a ride. I don't think I will be able to splash the boat without her on it now.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats, nice fish,


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Jack!!! Congrats to her


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on the first fish on the new sled!

Ive never caught a chain pickerel, gonna have to peddle my happy ass up a river one day just to catch one to say I did. 

Are they as good as Northern Pike to eat?


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Congrats on the first fish on the new sled!
> 
> Ive never caught a chain pickerel, gonna have to peddle my happy ass up a river one day just to catch one to say I did.
> 
> Are they as good as Northern Pike to eat?


I heard they are great to eat just a lot of very fine bones. We might try the next one. When we do I will post how it was.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice we need to get out soon I have been itching for some bass fishing


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Shane, that fish looks like you w/o the facial hair. If you want to be kind, I hear there's a transient over on Olive Road that eats them. Just kidding. This is Mike Amerson. Nice fish and hopefully you've got a new fishing partner for life now. The wife goes with me on occasions, but not when the weather is cool. Take care.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

castnet said:


> Shane, that fish looks like you w/o the facial hair. If you want to be kind, I hear there's a transient over on Olive Road that eats them. Just kidding. This is Mike Amerson. Nice fish and hopefully you've got a new fishing partner for life now. The wife goes with me on occasions, but not when the weather is cool. Take care.


Great to hear from ya Mike. Hope you and yours had a great Christmas! And yes I have a wonderful fishin partner for life now. Let me know when you can get away and get a line wet.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...them jokers are fun! you can eat em...really white meat but yes, very boney!!!


----------

